# Pain startng, should I be concerned?



## Familytreenutfinder1970 (Mar 26, 2012)

Hi y'all,

Was diagnosed with hypothyroid recently and went on Levithyroxine, 25mcg a day, up'd to 37.5, 2 weeks later. This is my 3rd week of being on meds.

I am trying to up my protein intake (though allergic to eggs, fish, peanuts and nuts and other things, which stinks) and so I have yougart, cottage cheese and sliced chicken ( and beef too, among other things) around and have 3 meals a day, but munch on those in between. Am adding things to my diet of course.

I will be starting on selinium (and I have a few other things I know I need to do) soon.

So.....this last (if I recall right) Thurs, Fri, Sat and part of Sunday I thought I was feeling better but I wasn't sure if it was from eating better or the meds kicking in, and now, I'm sure it was a figment of my imagination. : (

Monday, I had a headache most of the day, and i hurt all over that night ( and I didn't over do it or anything that day or before then), and it was scary. I wasn't aching, it hurt. I'd say some of it was my joints, but not all of it.

My temp is still around 96.5 most of the time ( I just keep an eye on it, because I've never experienced that before and so it makes me nervous). My head hurts usually when I have pain but like today, no pain so far but my head hurts.

So, back to Monday, during the day I started hurting, and towards 3pm it got better when I took a tylennol (I switch off between that and ibrofen only when needed). Around 7pm though, I hurt again and felt like I might be getting a fever, and had chills....my temp was only 99.4.

**I have no idea if a "fever" for me is not what it used to be, before I developed hypothyroid? KWIM? My normal temp used to be 98.6, so is 99. whatever &#8230;.is that a fever or start of one for me now that my normal temp ( from low thyroid I mean) is around 96.5?

Anyway, no chills today so far at all, I don't think I have a flu bug, because my energy seems back on for now, and that never happens when I'm ill, but I have a headache and it hurts to lean over. Ugh. I rarely ever get ill. I do daycare and so I have a cast iron immune system.

I think I read that pain can be part of hypo? I don't know what to think, but I do know, I'm not ill, I just know when something is coming on. Please help!

I know meds can take up to 3-6 months to level off, so I'm not expecting the meds to be fully working by any means right now.

Is this typical? I never had this with my other symptoms of Hypo, major fatigue is what made me go in really. I had other symptoms, but they weren't the worst ones.

Is pain a symptom of something bad with hypo that I should address? Again, I understand it will take time to get the meds working. I go in for blood levels check in 3 weeks.

I just am not sure what to think of this pain. Thanks for any and all help!


----------



## Familytreenutfinder1970 (Mar 26, 2012)

Anyone?

Now for the last 4 or 5 hours, I'm having these weird "zzzzztt" (minus the sound of course) feelings throughout my body. Can't explain it really, it's every few minutes and i'm not getting dizzy, but of a brief second, I can tell if it lasted even a second longer, it'd be a dizzy feeling.

It all sounds insane I'm sure. I feel like I'm going insane the last 3 days. I had to have my hubby come home an hour early from work ( should have had him take a half a day) because I was totally spent from taking the kids outside this morning. I even had my son (spring break) who is 16 had to carry the babies outside for me and bring them in because it hurt to carry them.

When my hubby came home, I went straight to bed and slept for a couple hours but I still feel crappy, I just don't think it's the flu because it comes for a long time and then its gone for a while and for about an hour I feel like I might be getting a good chunk of my strength back. There were a few times tonight, when I was sleeping when I felt like for a couple seconds I couldn't swallow. It was enough to wake me up but not enough to make me panic.

Anyone?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Familytreenutfinder1970 said:


> Hi y'all,
> 
> Was diagnosed with hypothyroid recently and went on Levithyroxine, 25mcg a day, up'd to 37.5, 2 weeks later. This is my 3rd week of being on meds.
> 
> ...


Holiday weekend here for many religions so not too many will be on board to help but I will try to.

The titration process is unpleasant at best. Unfortunately it takes you to all those bad places you would rather not go UNTIL you are finally there and are in the euthyroid state (feeling good.)

I also so suspect you have electrolyte imbalance. This is not unusual for autoimmune patients. Ferritin could be in a bad place as well.

With electrolytes, all of them must be taken to keep things in balance. If you take only one, say potassium, it throws the others out of whack. You should be able to get expert help at any GNC or Vitamin Shoppe. I get my Electrolyte Essentials on-line.

http://www.livestrong.com/article/467926-electrolyte-imbalance-headaches/

Add to that complete body pain between the electrolytes and ferritin.

Ferritin info:

Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm
(should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100, the better)


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

When I was hypo (TSH of 121), yes, I was in pain. Lots of sort of vague muscle and joint pain/aches. And, as Andros mentions, the titration process can be challenging. I often feel sort of a buzz-y feeling when changing doses. It stinks, but hang in there...


----------



## Familytreenutfinder1970 (Mar 26, 2012)

Andros said:


> Holiday weekend here for many religions so not too many will be on board to help but I will try to.
> 
> The titration process is unpleasant at best. Unfortunately it takes you to all those bad places you would rather not go UNTIL you are finally there and are in the euthyroid state (feeling good.)
> 
> ...


Oh andros, that you so much. I know it's Easter weekend but I saw people posting. Just feel desperate, I really shouldn't.

So, What do you usually get for a all in one supplement? Since late last night I've been having a 101.5 temp and then take 2 tylennol (and then will do 2 ibuprofen eventually if needed after tylennol has worn off, but half the time, I just don't do either) and after about 3 hours it finally starts working and goes down, but woke up again ( a bit ago) with a 100.5. Is fever normal?

When you said Electrolytes, I was about to call hubby and tell him to pick up some pedialyte for me lol. Maybe because I've been focusing more on getting more protein, that might not be helping I bet, because I'm not focusing on the other vitamins and such I need. I have been to many sites and many are different with what vitamins and such you need.

I will call GNC or somewhere. Should i ask them which one is good for Hypothyroid and dealing with titration? I hope it's someone knowledgeable, sometimes they aren't always depending on who you get.

Is this titration a build up of acids because of the imbalances going on right now until the meds start working?

Thank you soo much.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Familytreenutfinder1970 said:


> Oh andros, that you so much. I know it's Easter weekend but I saw people posting. Just feel desperate, I really shouldn't.
> 
> So, What do you usually get for a all in one supplement? Since late last night I've been having a 101.5 temp and then take 2 tylennol (and then will do 2 ibuprofen eventually if needed after tylennol has worn off, but half the time, I just don't do either) and after about 3 hours it finally starts working and goes down, but woke up again ( a bit ago) with a 100.5. Is fever normal?
> 
> ...


Pedialyte is good to tide you over. Glad you did not say Gatorade. LOL!!

Here is the link to the Electrolyte Essentials. I have no vested interest other than the fact that they are terrific.

http://www.vitaminexpress.com/product_info.php/manufacturers_id/20/products_id/155

Your body is going through a lot and it needs all the help you can give it.

Start on the Pedialyte as soon as hubby brings it home.

You are very very welcome.


----------



## Familytreenutfinder1970 (Mar 26, 2012)

joplin1975 said:


> When I was hypo (TSH of 121), yes, I was in pain. Lots of sort of vague muscle and joint pain/aches. And, as Andros mentions, the titration process can be challenging. I often feel sort of a buzz-y feeling when changing doses. It stinks, but hang in there...


Hi Joplin,

Wow, 121???? Unreal! I feel for you!

I have not felt this much pain in my joints like ever. Though it did bring me back to when my daughter was about 4. She had started amoxicilan (antibiotic) and broke out in hives everywhere, and then she started all over joint pain to the point we had to carry her because she couldn't walk and she was screaming, and even us carrying her hurt her!

She had Serum Sickness as a result of taking the amoxicilan (antibiotic). So on her medic alert bracelet we now have that listed and what can happen if she takes it. So scary. Her Peds Doctor where we go ( Mayo Clinic) has been there over 20 years, and my daughter was her 1st case of it. It's rare it seems.

But there has only been a few times in the last 4 days that I have not been able to walk.

1. So tell me when you get time Joplin, how did you even cope?

2. I know one of my results are TSH ( I still can't keep track of which one is which, just copied the ones you see from my tests results) can you remind me which one is the TSH at the bottom of my posts?

3. One more thing I want to know, is there ever a time you should go to the doctor or ER (ER only if the doctor's office is closed) with the "titration" period?

I can tell now, I will not be open tomorrow ( I do daycare) because even with tylennol or ibuprofen, I feel at times I still have a hard time functioning. Thank the Lord it's almost the weekend. I just hope I feel better by Sunday.

4. Also, can this ever be a sign that the dose is too high?

My dose is 37 mcg which started a week ago, up from 25 mcg. I'm 5'2 and ......160 pounds (THE most I have ever been except when I was prego with my kids. I went from 125 in 2009, but had to stop Tae Kwon Do because of a Meniscus tear, looking back in my journal now, I gained 10 pounds in a year, then 10 pounds the next year (still couldn't go back to Tae Kwon Do) and in the last 6 months, another 10 pounds and can't get it off. In the last week, I've gained 5 pounds. It's scaring me.

I felt I was doing better, it's so frustrating to now be where I am, but I will deal with it, just no one understands in my house.

TOO much yapping, I know, sorry!

Thanks again girls.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Andros said:


> Pedialyte is good to tide you over. Glad you did not say Gatorade. LOL!!
> 
> Here is the link to the Electrolyte Essentials. I have no vested interest other than the fact that they are terrific.
> 
> ...


If you can, focus on 25% protein and 75% complex carbs. Lots of fresh veggies or flash frozen, fresh fruits and whatever grains you can tolerate. I am gluten-free but can tolerate oats and barley.

Pack in the turnip greens, spinach, collards, beet tops, Kale...........whatever you can get your hands on. No canned goods! Please!

Get some Omega III (I prefer Carlson's, cold water) and take at least 2000 mgs. per day and get some Omega VI (I prefer Black Currant Oil as it has an extra enzyme) and make it 500 mg. a day with. If you use olive oil that is very very good. That is the only oil we have in our cupboard. No butter or margerine etc..

Consider CoQ10, Selenium (you already have?), a good timed release B-Complex.

For starters. LOL! See how you do w/ the above.

Let us know.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

> 1. So tell me when you get time Joplin, how did you even cope?


Hee. Um, well...as my husband would tell you "I am married to the most pig-headed woman on earth." I had always been rather healthy and quite active and, frankly, I was angry. Angry that I felt so crummy and angry at the cancer. So I just told myself: "Self, you are to ignore the pain because we are not going to let this stupid thyroid dominate our life." I wouldn't recommend taking this strategy. I didn't get to 121 because I took great care of myself.  I cut way back on my workouts and got loads more sleep, but really I didn't change much because of the aforementioned pig-headedness. To qualify, however, I have an office job and only needed to be physical when I did barn chores.

Were I to do it again, I would suggest:
1) Staying exceptionally well-hydrated. 
2) Get lots of sleep. Think like 10 hours per night. 
3) Eat well -- Andros has good suggestions. Stay far, far away from processed foods and foods high in sodium. Eat small meals and often. 
4) Avoid alcohol. 
5) I did take advil and got some relief. 
6) Consider doing yoga videos or light stretching.
7) Keep your stress levels as low as possible.



> 2. I know one of my results are TSH ( I still can't keep track of which one is which, just copied the ones you see from my tests results) can you remind me which one is the TSH at the bottom of my posts?


I looked quickly before writing this post and you have it identified as TSH...it was in the low 5s I think.



> 3. One more thing I want to know, is there ever a time you should go to the doctor or ER (ER only if the doctor's office is closed) with the "titration" period?


Well, I think you'll have to use your discretion here because no one knows you better than you, but I think most people think about the ER when things get really hyper-like, e.g., severe heart palpitations/racing heart, etc. You sound concerned so I would at a minimum call your doctor.



> 4. Also, can this ever be a sign that the dose is too high?


I would imagine that's a possibility: http://www.thyroid-info.com/articles/muscle-joint-pain.htm

Again, I would encourage you to talk to your doctor...it might be the thyroid or it could be another autoimmune-type of a situation.

I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Familytreenutfinder1970 said:


> Hi Joplin,
> 
> Wow, 121???? Unreal! I feel for you!
> 
> ...


When do you go in for labs? 8 weeks is the usual protocul. You do this every 8 weeks until you are "just right!" Then and only then will you lose weight but don't let that stop you from staying on a good diet because you can avoid gaining more.

No weekends off. For any diet to work, it has to be a 7 day a week, 4 weeks a month, 365 days a year committment. Taking the weekend off really messes up the metabolism big time.

Let us hear from you tomorrow if the pedialyte has helped. Any money it does!


----------



## Familytreenutfinder1970 (Mar 26, 2012)

Andros said:


> If you can, focus on 25% protein and 75% complex carbs. Got it! Lots of fresh veggies or flash frozen, fresh fruits and whatever grains you can tolerate. I am gluten-free but can tolerate oats and barley.
> 
> Pack in the turnip greens, spinach, collards, beet tops, Kale...........whatever you can get your hands on. No canned goods! Please!
> 
> ...


See my answers above in red, is that ok I did that? thank you guys soooo much for your help! Sorry if I have more questions, I just want to be sure I get what I need overall. Sorry again, it's long.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Familytreenutfinder1970 said:


> See my answers above in red, is that ok I did that? thank you guys soooo much for your help! Sorry if I have more questions, I just want to be sure I get what I need overall. Sorry again, it's long.


I eat a lot of cooked brocolli and cauliflower.........................lots. Almost every day!!! We cook it and put it in our side salads. Even our ESP gets it every day and he is on thyroxine replacement too!

Fresh beets are better and then you have the tops too! Lots of fiber and nutrition in dark green, leafy veggies.

Oh, okay. You know what you are taking and what you are doing. You must be very careful about supplements. I agree w/that 100%.

Love potatoes; all kinds. We eat them plain. It's not the potato but what one puts on the potato!! LOL!! 
That includes yams and sw. potatoes. Boiled or baked.

We get the extra virgin @ Sam's Club by the gal. Pour it on everything. Including on our popcorn. You should try it on a hot boiled or baked potato w/lemon juice or Balsamic vinegar. To die for. And soooooooooo good for you!

Hubby and I plus the dog are allergic to peanuts. Believe that or not!!!

We eat simply but well. No prepacked, canned or fast foods. 0 on that. Plain good old cooking. No glutens as hubby, I and the dog (once again) are gluten intolerant.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coenzyme_Q10

Actually, there is no one size fits all when it comes to this. For that reason, I do not take a multi and purchase my supplements separately. I only take one vitamin which is B-complex because I do strive to get my nutrition from food. I am not a meat eater so I need the B's. Just not keen on it but I do eat some chicken and turkey from time to time.

That's what I do; but this is about you and I will try to answer your questions about all this stuff and this way you can find what works for "you!"


----------



## Familytreenutfinder1970 (Mar 26, 2012)

joplin1975 said:


> Hee. Um, well...as my husband would tell you "I am married to the most pig-headed woman on earth." I had always been rather healthy and quite active and, frankly, I was angry. Angry that I felt so crummy and angry at the cancer. So I just told myself: "Self, you are to ignore the pain because we are not going to let this stupid thyroid dominate our life." I wouldn't recommend taking this strategy. I didn't get to 121 because I took great care of myself.  I cut way back on my workouts and got loads more sleep, but really I didn't change much because of the aforementioned pig-headedness. To qualify, however, I have an office job and only needed to be physical when I did barn chores.
> 
> Were I to do it again, I would suggest:
> 1) Staying exceptionally well-hydrated.
> ...


I am soo sorry to hear you had to go through the cancer and such! How long are you in remission? I can't recall if you said.

You "only" have to be physical when doing BARN chores???? HOLY cow! You said "only" lol. You might as well run a 400 mile marathon! My mom grew up on the farm, I know from what she told me, how physical farm life is.....WOW!

I will start doing yoga! I have a 16 year old boy and a preteen girl who is 11, and a 42 year old hubby who I swear is still 19. I got stress lol. No I can still limit it most times.
Did you have your thyroid removed?


----------



## Familytreenutfinder1970 (Mar 26, 2012)

I called my doctor, and I was thrilled to see he called me back less then an hour after I called, he is one of those awesome doctors that DOES his job and does it well, I know how busy he gets, so I was sooo appreciative he did that. He is awesome!

But he is a Resident and leaving next month. I'm so bummed, both my Derm and Primary Care Doc are done in 2 months! Stinkin' Mayo Clinic.

Anyway, he asked me a whole long list of symptoms to see if I had them and said. I don't feel it's a virus or bug (or whatever he said), no runny nose, runny eyes, no cough etc etc. He to thinks it is all the changes going on in my body with the meds starting to correct things ( and so on). He said wants to start out safe and have me try a Women's Vitamin with D, B Complex ( my B 12 levels were normal I think last time) and calcium for sure and see how I fair, but to get back to him on how I do.

His wife has Hypothyroid and I love it when Docs can relate by Personal experience!

So at least I have a plan and am hoping no more tears! thank you all!


----------



## Familytreenutfinder1970 (Mar 26, 2012)

One more thing:

Is a fever with the titration/changes I'm experiencing normal?

Since being diagnosed, I read to take my temp under the armpit just to see where it's at at times. So I bought got an old fashioned thermometer with out mercury of course, and even after 4 minutes or 5, I'm usually 96.1 to 96.5. Are you supposed to add a couple degrees? Just curious. I read people whose Thyroid are low, will have a lower body temp.

Has any of you experienced that when starting the meds or shortly after (March 8th started 25mcg of Levothyroxine, March 29 started 37mcg of Levothyroxine)?

One other thing, do you find your normal temp isn't 98.6 (F) give or take like it used to be? Has Hypothyroid changed wheat a "normal body temp is for you"?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm really glad you've spoken with your doctor.  The titration process stinks, but hang in there.

Yes, I generally had a lower than average temp (didn't take it regularly, but when I did, it was low) and it has since come up to normal-ish ranges. I've often felt flushed or hot, but, again, that's settled down as my body has acclimated.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I am sorry you are not feeling well. I read your post and thought "flu" more than I thought "thyroid," but I don't want to discount the fact that you know your own body more than anyone. A TSH of 5 is not incredibly high, but people's systems react differently. If you have an extremely sensitive system, a TSH of 5 might cause the symptoms you are describing. Having said that, however, last year, when I was going hypo on purpose to prepare for RAI, my TSH got to 105, and I was tired, but pretty functional. So my system is not very sensitive.

Personally, I guess I just suspect something else is going on...how are you feeling now?


----------



## Familytreenutfinder1970 (Mar 26, 2012)

Octavia said:


> I am sorry you are not feeling well. I read your post and thought "flu" more than I thought "thyroid," but I don't want to discount the fact that you know your own body more than anyone. A TSH of 5 is not incredibly high, but people's systems react differently. If you have an extremely sensitive system, a TSH of 5 might cause the symptoms you are describing. Having said that, however, last year, when I was going hypo on purpose to prepare for RAI, my TSH got to 105, and I was tired, but pretty functional. So my system is not very sensitive.
> 
> Personally, I guess I just suspect something else is going on...how are you feeling now?


I know exactly what you mean, I am barely Hypo if you think about it. When I saw what others here had posted at the end of their posts for their test results, my jaw dropped, I wanted to just back up in a corner and hide, because my test results are almost laughable! How could I be THIS miserable (still am just not as bad) and my test results are barely not normal?

I don't understand how it isn't higher with how bad my fatigue was (it's getting better I can say, slowly)! I'm a tough cookie, I don't let things drag me down, but the fatigue is a butt kicker. I'm ADHD and so I have lots of energy, lol, even though i'm on meds for my ADHD, but the fatigue kicked my butt! I took a tailspin.

For 6 or so weeks, I battled extreme fatigue, I wanted to sleep all the time, I was exhausted from making lunch for my daycare kids, from going up and down the stairs a couple times, even showering drained me, it was insane, I was spent from everything.

The only reason I finally went in, is because the fatigue was affecting my daily life and I didn't want it to affect my job as a daycare provider (and as a mom of course) and I had stuck it out long enough (I try to hold off as long as I can and be strong when it comes to acknowledging something is wrong and seeing a doctor, but my momma didn't raise a fool! Enough is enough!), so really I wouldn't have gone in....if that fatigue wasn't kickin my butt.

I had other symptoms, but nothing that I would have ever gone in to see a doctor for.

I have never had joint pain in my life, not even at my worst flu episode. I am rarely sick ( hope that doesn't change with having hypothyroid!).

I have a cast iron immune system since I started doing daycare 11 years ago, I mean "if" you even want to call it "sick", I am sick maybe 1 or 2 days, maybe, a year, if that, but nothing big....we're just talking a fever and I'm tired. My system never used to be super sensitive but in the last year it seems to be more sensitive.

I'm still feeling like crud, anytime I don't take Tylenol or ibuprofen, I have that fever and the joint pain comes back and then will taper down, and then gets worse. But if I take the tylenol or ibuprofen I feel much better so for now I'm going to do that until all this is done. Hoping monday it will all be done. I think virus and flus tend to only last like 7 days my doc said, but he too thinks it's this adjusting process.

My kids have benefited from me doing daycare too, lol, I think my son has been sick 3 times in his 16 years, and our daughter has been sick maybe twice in her 11 years, well, guess like once a year she gets a fever of like 101 and has to stay home, but she is back to school in 24 hours, just bounces back that quick. We're very lucky.

But I agree, you sure could be right.

But maybe you can tell me, maybe the fever doesn't fit for it being the titration process?

I'm going to try and sleep again, sometimes I can sleep for ever and other times I can't.


----------

